
White nationalists disillusioned with Trump – and some are joining the Yang Gang - tzs
https://www.businessinsider.com/white-supremacists-are-disillusioned-by-trump-and-joining-the-yang-gang-2019-3
======
tzs
Title shortened from "White nationalists and the alt-right are disillusioned
with Trump — and some are joining the Yang Gang" to fit.

There has been some discussion of Andrew Yang's candidacy for US President in
2020 here, because he's proposing a universal basic income and is getting a
fair bit of support.

If the article is to be believed, he's also getting some support from
disillusioned white nationalists, which is certainly unexpected since he is
non-white and running as a Democrat.

That was so weird and unexpected it seemed worthy of a submission even though
it is political.

